# Coupon codes at pipes and cigars?



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

How can you get one?

I figure it can't hurt to check before sending the order......


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i would like to get a coupon for my next pipe purchase!
i've made a few purchases from them and signed up for the email thing and have never received a coupon code.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love to know too! They got some Baccy I gots ta have!!!!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've tried googling before for a smokingpipes coupon code once. All I could find were outdated, invalid, or listed on spamsites.


----------

